# envisagez de remplacer la batterie



## tolinsa (Jan 8, 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un pc portable ASUS A32-k93 qui aura un an au mois de septembre prochain. Je suis sous seven. Depuis quelques temps j'ai une croix sur la batterie et le message "envisagez de remplacer la batterie". J'ai verifier via powercf-energie et ma batterie est nickel. Dès que je débranche le cable d'aliementation, au bout de quelques secondes elle passe de 100 % à 88 %. Et au bout de 5 mn environ mon pc s'éteint. Pas moyen de le rallumer sans brancher le cable d'alimentation. J'ai vu sur beaucoup de sites qu'il s'agirait d'un problème lié à windows 7, mais pas de solution à ce jour. Pour info, ma batterie est intégrée (donc je ne peux pas la A32-K93 ). Quelqu'un aurait il une idée à me soumettre. 
merci d'avance.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ben, je dirais que oui, faut changer la batterie. Ca a tout les signes d'une batterie grillée.
Maintenant, même si elle est intégrée, on doit pouvoir la changer, en ouvrant la bête...
Je confirme, en regardant un peu sur le net on le voit, il faut démonter (dévisser les 4 vis aux coins) le dessous de l'ordi et hop on a accès à la batterie, qui est bien celle que tu mets en lien.

Pour éviter que ça se reproduise, il faut faire attention à ne pas utiliser trop le PC branché sur secteur avec batterie "enclenchée" (j'ai cru comprendre qu'elle pouvait se "désactiver" pour ce genre d'usage), sinon de temps à autre débrancher, utiliser jusqu'à épuisement de la batterie, rebrancher et recharger ordi éteint, puis ré-allumer, toujours branché... A faire une fois toutes les 2 ou 3 mois, idéalement.


----------



## deustache (Feb 11, 2014)

Asus fait des montres ??!?


----------

